# Sobreiros atingidos por raios - Maio de 2011 (Castelo Branco)



## Geiras (10 Jun 2011 às 22:52)

Em Lousa no Concelho/Distrito de Castelo Branco, tinha conhecimento de um sobreiro que foi atingido por um relâmpago há alguns anos, ficou todo queimado, apodreceu mas não sabia que já tinha sido removido. Hoje fui com o meu avô para fotografar esse mesmo sobreiro e fui surpreendido, não só porque o tinham removido mas também porque me disse e mostrou mais 2 sobreiros que foram atingidos por raios na mesma zona onde o outro sobreiro também já havia sido atingido. Sei que foi em Maio deste ano e que foi por volta das 17h/18h e o meu avô encontrava-se na horta. Disse-me que parecia de noite quando começou a chover e que se teve de abrigar dentro de uma casa onde guarda a palha... 

Estas 2 árvores encontram-se a poucas dezenas de metros de onde ele estava abrigado.

Tanto estes 2 Sobreiros como o outro que já foi removido estão/estava em terrenos do meu avô.

Aqui ficam as fotografias que tirei:








*
Nesta podemos ver a proximidade dos 2 sobreiros*
















E por aqui existem muitas sepulturas antigas em pedra, não sei de que século e de que época são mas que são bastante interessantes 
Apenas encontrei esta visível, pois também encontrei outra com o formato de um corpo mas estava coberta por ervas secas etc. e não valia a pena fotografar. Não encontrei mais porque também não me dei ao trabalho de andar a procurar 





Espero que gostem e que não se chateiem por ter postado esta última foto neste tópico.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (11 Jun 2011 às 01:02)

Bastante interessante a situação... 

Geias, podes meter as Coordenadas do local? 

Percebi que é uma zona alta pelas fotos, mas gostava de investigar mais uns pormenores. 

Tens a certeza que foram raios e não vento certo? E também tudo aparente para isso. 

As sepulturas devem ser pouco superiores ao megalítico, e não ter "séculos".


----------



## Knyght (11 Jun 2011 às 11:55)

Fixe essas fotos


----------



## Geiras (11 Jun 2011 às 11:59)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Bastante interessante a situação...
> 
> Geias, podes meter as Coordenadas do local?
> 
> ...



Em relação às sepulturas será algo que vou investigar quando tiver mais tempo e até vou procurar por mais quando puder 

Quanto aos sobreiros, eu não estava cá, tudo me foi contado pelo meu avô e sei que aconteceu durante a tal trovoada e acho que os 2 sobreiros não foram atingidos no mesmo dia, mas sim em dias de trovoadas consecutiva (mas acho coincidência ramos de grande peso e tamanho serem "cortados" daquela maneira e quase lado a lado ). Pelo meu conhecimento, acho que um raio não iria cortar assim um ramo, poderia era rachar a árvore ao meio... mas penso que não é de descartar a possibilidade de ter sido a trovoada a provocar isto... Agora estive a pesquisar pela net e há casos bem semelhantes ou piores, em que as árvores cairam por completo... 
Vento ? Sim, também pensei logo nisso, e se por acaso até foi o vento o interesse pelo assunto aumenta e até poderemos investigar melhor do que terá acontecido. Neste momento tudo indica que tenha sido a trovoada, agradecia se conseguissem obter dados (coordenadas de descargas eléctricas registadas nesta zona)

Aqui estão as coordenadas do local onde se encontram os sobreiros.

39º55''44.29N
7º22''53.76O
Altitude aproximada: 370m
Dados retirados do *Google Earth*


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Jun 2011 às 13:24)

Isso é história 

Bons apanhados .


----------



## Geiras (2 Set 2011 às 21:41)

Parece que a zona referida é bastante propícia a descargas eléctricas, desta vez ha certezas e amanha postarei provas. Ainda não fui lá ver mas há um sobreiro rachado ao meio devido à trovoada de ontem.

Há uns 2 ou 3 anos, também devido a trovoadas o galo que permanecia no cimo da igreja da aldeia também foi alvo de um raio tendo este acabado por cair e ficando a pedra com uma rachadela...aproveitarei este tópico também para depois postar fotografias  

Agora é ficar a moer porque só há trovoadas quando cá não estou


----------



## Geiras (3 Set 2011 às 14:15)

Tal como prometido

_Antes_ no lado esquerdo (com um "galo" em cata ventos e _depois_ no lado direito:





Tal potência para alem de ter mandado o "galo" cá para baixo ainda rachou a pedra.





Na passada trovoada cá está uma sobreira completamente rachada ao meio:













Nesta foto podemos observar o sobreiro (assinalado a vermelho) que tinha sido alvo de um raio em Maio deste ano. 







Estou a ver que se tem de mudar o titulo do tópico 
Quando houver trovoada por esta zona já sei para onde apontar a máquina


----------



## trovoadas (4 Set 2011 às 10:49)

Se foi rachada por um raio onde estão as marcas de carbonização na madeira? A temperatura do raio é incrível e não racha apenas...queima à sua passagem.

Digo isto porque este fenómeno é bastante frequente na serra do caldeirão, mais do que imaginava! Cheguei a ver alguns casos quando fiz vigilância aos incêncios no verão de 2009 e o que acontecia era o raio entrar na árvore e vaporizar a seiva de tal forma que a árvore  "explode" e o seu interior fica a arder. Ficam pedaços da árvore por todos os lados e a uma distância considerável. 
É pena não ter imagens para poder enriquecer este tópico


----------



## Geiras (4 Set 2011 às 13:07)

trovoadas disse:


> Se foi rachada por um raio onde estão as marcas de carbonização na madeira? A temperatura do raio é incrível e não racha apenas...queima à sua passagem.



Se a árvore ficou neste estado depois da passagem da trovoada o que sugere que tenha sido ? Vento ? para isso tinha feito muito mais estragos principalmente nas casas onde os telhados são bastante mais frágeis... e teriam de ser rajadas bem fortes.





Presumo que seja queimado?


----------



## trovoadas (4 Set 2011 às 20:39)

Sim foi de certeza um raio! Desculpa a maneira como o post foi apresentado

Nem todos os raios causam os mesmos estragos, tudo depende do caminho que percorrem...por isso é que há pessoas que morrem carbonizadas e outras que escapam com vida.
Além disso nessa foto mais em pormenor é visível essa mancha que parece ser queimado. Os sobreiros afectados que presenciei aqui na serra do caldeirão não tiveram a mesma sorte desse
Ficaram completamente estilhaçados!


----------



## Geiras (4 Set 2011 às 21:01)

trovoadas disse:


> Sim foi de certeza um raio! Desculpa a maneira como o post foi apresentado
> 
> Nem todos os raios causam os mesmos estragos, tudo depende do caminho que percorrem...por isso é que há pessoas que morrem carbonizadas e outras que escapam com vida.
> Além disso nessa foto mais em pormenor é visível essa mancha que parece ser queimado. Os sobreiros afectados que presenciei aqui na serra do caldeirão não tiveram a mesma sorte desse
> Ficaram completamente estilhaçados!



Ainda vais a tempo de fotografar ou nem por isso ?


----------



## trovoadas (4 Set 2011 às 21:23)

Foi no Verão de 2009! Não sei se agora ainda dá para ter uma noção, mas posso tentar e eventualmente achar novos casos


----------



## Geiras (4 Set 2011 às 21:41)

trovoadas disse:


> Foi no Verão de 2009! Não sei se agora ainda dá para ter uma noção, mas posso tentar e eventualmente achar novos casos



Eu apenas sei destes casos porque se trata de território da família 

Já agora, nesta última foto que tem o circulo vermelho, em baixo desse está um molho de madeira. Nessa zona está o tronco de um sobreiro (esse sim ficou completamente rebentado por dentro e ficou todo queimado) de uma trovoada já há uns bons anos, aliás era esse sobreiro que eu ia fotografar da primeira vez...mas já la não estava


----------



## actioman (6 Set 2011 às 01:31)

Geiras disse:


> (...)
> 
> E por aqui existem muitas sepulturas antigas em pedra, não sei de que século e de que época são mas que são bastante interessantes
> Apenas encontrei esta visível, pois também encontrei outra com o formato de um corpo mas estava coberta por ervas secas etc. e não valia a pena fotografar. Não encontrei mais porque também não me dei ao trabalho de andar a procurar
> ...






Gil_Algarvio disse:


> (...)
> As sepulturas devem ser pouco superiores ao megalítico, e não ter "séculos".



Sabes se há algum tipo de levantamento arqueológico dessas sepulturas Geiras? O que diz o teu avô ou outras pessoas ai da zona dessas pedras escavadas?

Sendo a arqueologia uma das vertentes da história que sempre me seduziu mais, não pude deixar de comentar a tua fotografia! 

Pelo que observo nessa foto parece-me ser uma sepultura do Culto Mitraico... Mas claro com grande possibilidade de errar, pois apenas me baseio na sua localização e no seu formato.

Um link interessante sobre o assunto e que refere a tua Lousa! 

http://www.altotejo.org/acafa/docsN2/O_Culto_de_Mitra_e_sepulturas_em_rocha.pdf

Abraço!


----------

